# New hops chart - Aroma Comparison



## technobabble66 (15/4/14)

Just discovered this, so apologies if it's been posted already. 
It's a comparison of hops aroma characteristics as judged by a panel of sommeliers and a perfumist, for Joh Barth & Sohn. 
Green means close similarity. Red brown means low similarity. White is in between





Taken from Alpha Analytics:
https://www.alphaanalyticstesting.com/research-projects/

The caveats are they don't take into account alpha acids or oil levels, and some people inherently detect certain elements more than others (read their explanation).

My big question is why are CTZ and Columbus listed separately? I thought they were effectively one & the same. Ie: Columbus was the C in CTZ.


----------



## sponge (15/4/14)

technobabble66 said:


> My big question is why are CTZ and Columbus listed separately? I thought they were effectively one & the same. Ie: Columbus was the C in CTZ.


It's probably similar to falconers flight where it's just a combo of other hops, ie cascade and falconers flight would be different, although FF contains cascade (IIRC).

The tomahawk and zeus in CTZ (IIRC again) would give it different flavours and aromas rather than just columbus.


EDIT: Interesting chart though.. I am a little unsure about some of the comparisons though. For example, chinook being closer to mosaic than citra is.


----------



## mr_wibble (15/4/14)

I don't see "Pride of Ringwood" ?


----------



## DU99 (15/4/14)

no galaxy or mosiac


----------



## tiprya (15/4/14)

sponge said:


> It's probably similar to falconers flight where it's just a combo of other hops, ie cascade and falconers flight would be different, although FF contains cascade (IIRC).
> 
> The tomahawk and zeus in CTZ (IIRC again) would give it different flavours and aromas rather than just columbus.
> 
> EDIT: Interesting chart though.. I am a little unsure about some of the comparisons though. For example, chinook being closer to mosaic than citra is.


Columbus, Tomahawk and Zeus (CTZ) are all supposedly the same hop.


----------



## Yob (15/4/14)

Zeus is genetically different but so close as to make little difference. Other 2, same same


----------



## hoppy2B (15/4/14)

Cluster gets a good showing on that chart.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/4/14)

I'd say Columbus looks the best value - least similar to anything else. Whatever good that is!


----------



## sponge (16/4/14)

tiprya said:


> Columbus, Tomahawk and Zeus (CTZ) are all supposedly the same hop.





Yob said:


> Zeus is genetically different but so close as to make little difference. Other 2, same same


Well then, I stand corrected. Thank you muchly for that little bit of info.

You learn something new everyday outside of school..


----------

